# Stihl shop vacs, any good?



## epicklein22 (Dec 28, 2015)

Anybody using a Stihl shop vac? Do you like it? Worth the money? Looking to buy a shop vac here soon and just wondering if the Stihl unit is the way to go.


----------



## Rookie1 (Dec 28, 2015)

Id buy a Shop Vac brand if it were me.


----------

